
Condition-Orientated Programming - bpierre
https://medium.com/@gavofyork/condition-orientated-programming-969f6ba0161a
======
ovt
Orientated?

I wonder whether implementated will be a word one day.

~~~
greenyoda
"Orientated" is correct usage in the U.K. version of English:

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/orientate](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/orientate)

~~~
ovt
I partly feel embarrassed to have been wrong after all, and partly feel
relieved that everyone hasn't just been losing their minds in recent years.

There's another one that everyone's been sticking an extra syllable in that I
would check...if I could think of it.

~~~
greenyoda
_" There's another one that everyone's been sticking an extra syllable in..."_

Are you thinking of "aluminium", the U.K. version of "aluminum"?

~~~
ovt
No, I know about that one. There something else with an extra -at- syllable
that I encounter often enough that I'm surprised I haven't just run into it
again since I made that comment.

